

Show HN: Physically Based Rendering on the web - showwebgl
https://labs.sketchfab.com/siggraph2014/viewer.html?model=c3po

======
showwebgl
Other PBR demos for Siggraph here
[https://labs.sketchfab.com/siggraph2014/](https://labs.sketchfab.com/siggraph2014/)

------
cyrilchampier
I do not really understand the "physically" part, could you provide a demo
with AND without ?

~~~
showwebgl
Sure:
[http://jsfiddle.net/6dx92o9c/2/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/6dx92o9c/2/embedded/result/)

